# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voor stellen anital

## anital

Hallo ik ben Anita
Heb een patner en heb 2 zoons.
Een heeft zware a.d.h.d/odd en is verslaafd.De andere heeft net als ik add. 
Ik werk als assistent drogist.
Kijk regelmatig voor mezelf of voor mijn werk even op de site.

Gr.Anita

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Anita, welkom op MediCity!

Hopelijk vind je geregeld wat je zoekt op de site. Veel sterkte gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## glenn698

Helaas weet ik niet waarvoor je de Zyprexa slikt :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 


Nike Air Max Command Dames

----------


## Karin63

Welkom op het forum Anita. Hopelijk kan je hier steun vinden van lotgenoten.

----------


## anital

Hallo Glenn,

Ik reageer wat laar omdat ik niet op de site kon komen.
Ik slik geen Zyprexa weet zelfs niet wat dat is.
Gebruik zo nu en dan een poosje ritalin als ik erg drik ben in mijn hoofd door de omstandigheden en dagelijks maagzuur remmers 

m.v.gr.
Anita

----------

